#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [新聞] 罕見白色小獅子　貓熊布偶是牠唯一的朋友

## 小尾

在南非的普里托利亞(Pretoria)一處神秘猴類與奇異鳥類動物園，有隻僅3週大的罕見白色小獅子「莉莉」(Lily)是個萬人迷，為之傾倒的粉絲不計其數，不過莉莉目前只有一個朋友，是隻貓熊布偶，陪她消遣無聊時光。 

在這座動物園內，3週大的白色小獅子莉莉是稀有貴族品種，也是目前園內最受歡迎的明星動物，但年紀小小的她已經被迫與夫母分離，因為獅爸爸開始會對她產生攻擊行為。還好，現在她已經從貓熊布偶身上找到安全感，無聊時，布偶陪她打發時間。 
莉莉目前還沒有牙齒，每2小時就要餵食一次，食用進口乳製品。當她吃飽喝足時，就會大剌剌朝著參觀民眾伸懶腰，或是挺著大肚子在草皮上睡覺。管理員還說她的叫聲像河馬，種種粗枝大葉的行為，實在不像有貴族血統的小公主，但民眾們似乎就愛看她這樣，仰慕她的粉絲成群上萬。 
動物園主人克莉絲塔莎亞曼(Christa Saayman)說，莉莉總是被包圍在讚嘆聲之中，不管任何一個小動作，都有一幫人為之瘋狂，高聲大叫「好可愛啊～」、「哇哇哇！」 

南非培育白色獅子，並有意將品種繁衍下去，所以莉莉長大後，也會面臨配種問題。

----------


## 靜炎

哇哇，真的好可愛啊！（呵呵，炎也在稱讚了。

幾週大的小白獅，就與父母分離，唉…真是無奈啊！
不過，「因為獅爸爸開始會對她產生攻擊行為」，這也是個問題。
稀罕貴族血統的小公主，愛玩愛動，該應是比較正常才對吧！

謝謝小尾的分享啊！^w^

----------


## 火龍

是白色的小獅子呀!
這令我想起手塚治虫的小白獅
很可愛的說!
如果是罕見的話
有可能是與獅子的隱性基因有關
又或者是基因突變

----------


## frenziedwolf

白獅好像是因為色素細胞突變才有的
不知道跟白化病有沒有關係
可是為什麼獅爸爸會要攻擊她呢?
真是奇怪!?

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

小 小 小白獅王XD

ㄧ看到圖片就想到這部卡通

小白獅真的很可愛

小白獅可以是基因突變造成的吧

但這種小白獅

未來可能會遇到很多問題

----------


## 佛蒙特

阿~小白獅(猛噴鼻血
好可愛呀呀呀
爸爸攻擊他
那怎麼不跟媽媽住?
只有熊貓布偶陪他...
好可憐...

----------


## lion

白色品種是很稀有 但並不表示"貴族"
我們就都是動物嘛 我今天是黑的 我也沒啥特別的感覺

至於獅爸爸生出白色小獅子 也會感到怪怪的 
突然遇上失散多年又不同顏色的小孩
就當成陌生人啦

----------


## 那岐

白色的獅子真的蠻稀有的
不過就像是白虎一樣，其實都是有異常或是不完整的基因
也可以說是一種病症
在白虎被大量的繁殖為了保留他的後代，
選擇近親繁殖而產生更多近親疾病
希望未來這隻小白獅別也走上這樣的道路。

----------


## wingwolf

小獅子很可愛呢
毛茸茸又調皮  :Mr. Green:  
不過獅子是社會性動物，還是讓莉莉和其他小獅子同伴一起生活比較好吧
希望她以後可以回歸獅群^^

其實白化是一種病症或者基因突變
很多動物都有（比較常見的白虎、紅眼的那種白兔、白獅，還有白色的長頸鹿XD）
這在自然條件下也會發生，但是因爲失去了天然的保護色，這些動物通常都會被淘汰掉……
大概也只有在人類的動物園裏可以看見他們吧

----------


## 风间猫

貌似跟基因突變一點關係也沒有吧？~~~~~~~~~

那只是一種隱性基因而已，就如有些人單眼皮有些人雙眼皮一樣

====================================================

概述
　　    
今天，大多數幸存的白色獅子都生活在南非低地草原300多平方公裏的地域內，是一種稀有動物。它們偶爾會出現在南非的野生動物保護區，其雪白的毛色是一種罕見的基因突變導致的。因爲這種雪白的毛色，它們一直受到各國動物園的歡迎，被不斷地帶到各國去養育、展示和表演，由於特殊的毛色和可愛的幼崽很受遊客喜愛。 　　 　　
編輯本段白獅子生産現狀
　　    
盡管白獅十分稀有，但並沒得到足夠保護。“環球白獅保護信托基金會”網站介紹，上世紀70年代歐洲人“發現”白獅後，就開始以獵殺白獅爲娛樂，或者將白獅圈養，甚至送到動物園以牟取商業利益。1994年最後一只野外生活的白獅死去，從此開始一段12年沒有野生白獅的時期。 　　關於白獅子現存數量的統計一直沒有一個明確的結果。2004年的統計數據顯示，南非現存的白獅子數量爲30頭左右.2009年最新數據顯示全球僅存500頭，是一種比大熊貓數量更少的珍稀動物。
編輯本段白獅子形成原因
　　    
[1]白獅子並非得了白化病的獅子。科學家認爲，一些黃褐色獅子本身攜帶了特殊基因，在生育下一代時，有極小的概率出現基因突變，使得小獅子在出生後，或年幼時毛色偏黃，長大後變成渾身白毛；或部分是一生下來就是白色。 　　但對於白獅子的培育現在卻存在一定的異議，有人提議使用白獅子和白獅子進行交配，這樣會使得其後代是白獅子的概率大大增加。 　　這個提議遭到了一些人的反對。有人認爲，隨之而來的問題是，由於大多數白獅子屬於近親，這樣的近親繁殖包括近親交配,很有可能導致其後代産生遺傳缺陷、生殖力降低、生理缺陷等問題。雖然尚未有記錄顯示白獅子家族中存在這個問題。

根據美國國家地理雜志最新考察結果表明，白獅基因存在於遠古冰川時期得以繁衍下來的生存於冰雪環境下的種群中，跟白虎一樣，是遠古祖上遺留下來的一種適應當時遠古環境的特征，同時也成爲了獅子這一物種進化出現時間和曆史的證據




> 請勿連續發文，已作合並處理
> By總管 wingwolf

----------


## wingwolf

To 風間貓
原來白獅子是這樣的啊
非常感謝風間貓的資料，又學到新知識了  :Very Happy:  

話說據說動物中會引起異常變白的還分有“白化”和“白子”
它們之間的外形區分、成因區分好像還挺複雜的~~~

再次感謝風間貓的資料^^

----------


## 靜炎

感謝時間貓對白獅獻出了一段資料。
令炎也多增長了一分知識。

之所以有白獅白虎，原來是與遠古冰川時期同化的原因。
這種變化真的是會帶來便多奇特，但又雜亂的自然原理呢！

再次感謝時間貓的資料。^^

----------

